# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Терпела-терпела. Сколько можно :) Где тут найти джуниоров-миддлов с опытом работы в командах?

## VVVal

Скажем так - я программист с БООООльшим стажем, но варюсь в собственном соку.

НЕ похапэ 7  :smileflag: 

Нужны ребята для развития проектов.

Если есть мОлодежь и пОдростки, желающие обучиться начальной стадии похапэ - подскажу за ссылочки в ваших фэйсбучиках и прочих сеточках, куда рыбки попадаются.

Ваша Валентина  :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

а что вы собственно терпели?

----------


## VVVal

А что вы собственно хотите узнать?

Если по делу - пишите, а так - не надо.

----------


## Ull9

мое дело, не ваше. 

мое дело такое. нужно набрать пару человек сиплюсплюсников. я пока обдумываю.
читаю. у вас терпец оборвался... и спрашиваю. есть ли это грабли, на которые мне не надо наступать?

----------


## VVVal

сиплюсплюс учила еще в середине девяностых  :smileflag:  под досик

натуральный такой сиплюсплюс, без кирпичиков. И даже (о Боже!) Паскаль. Ну это был основной,, тогда, кстати, язык, на чем писали.

Я ж тут работников ищу,  ( а вы мне рыбу распугиваете :smileflag:   :smileflag:  )

----------


## Ull9

прикольненько вы ищите. 
динамитом я бы сказал... удачи

----------


## VVVal

> прикольненько вы ищите. 
> динамитом я бы сказал... удачи


 Нормальненько ищу.

Почему же динамитом? 

Я не браконьер! 

Спасибо за внимание к теме

(ИщЕте пишется через И), если чё. Не могу пройти мимо такой грубой ошибки. А Вы скрипты так же пишете, как  и по-русски?

----------


## Ull9

спасибо за подсказку, с грамматикой у меня проблемы. плохо учился.
скрипты я не пишу. пишу код. это не одно и то же.
бывают и ошибки, куда без них. но как правило уже редактор в IDE  уже все правит или дописывает..

все равно, динамит.. ух..

приятно было бы в реале с вами поругаться...

----------


## VVVal

> приятно было бы в реале с вами поругаться...


 без проблем. 
Сама страдаю от постоянного сидения за компом, а пообщаться с программистами в реале - не получается.

Код и скрипты (одно и то же, чего только стоИт один джаваСКРИПТ)

Давайте дальше ругаться  :smileflag:  С удовольствием  :smileflag:

----------


## Ull9

не одно
разницу между интерпретатором и компилятором не слышали?

----------


## VVVal

слышала.

----------


## Ull9

ну вот тогда спор решен одногласным решением судей. 

а если серьезно, найти специалистов в Украине почти невозможно. все уже заняты.
ваш поиск новичков, вполне может быть успешен, но на мой взгляд как то подбор слов не совсем верный

пс. я, почему то решил, что пхпшнику нужен совет. я знаю, знаю про непрошеные советы

----------


## VVVal

> а если серьезно, найти специалистов в Украине почти невозможно. все уже заняты.


 Вот заболела, почти выздоровела и решила ответить.

Неправда. Специалистов и желающих стать ими огромное количество.

Вам рассказать, как меня поперли с фирмы "одесской" в 2014-м году после того, как я разобралась таки в этой долба...й ЦМС, написанной Бог знает кем и Бог знает, когда ( я не Бог, но около 2000-го года ). Принес эту ЦМС на фирму один работник из Академ-Городка. Вопрос - что же там так плохо было в России.

----------


## Ull9

несколько сумбурно.
академ городок - не силиконовая долина. не лучшее место для айтишника в России.. москва сити на порядок лучше.
что там не так в академ городке? - подозреваю все. начиная с зарплаты..

о желающих а не знаю. а специалистов найти весьма сложно.

поперли, после того как разобралась? возможно много причин.
как вариант, потому и поперли, что разобралась..

----------


## VVVal

> несколько сумбурно..


 Эмоции они вообще... такие.





> поперли, после того как разобралась? возможно много причин.
> как вариант, потому и поперли, что разобралась.


 А возможно и да. Кому конкурент нужен.

----------

